# Online radio station



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Check this out a buddy of mine has a online radio station he operates out of his house. He is blind from birth. Works as a dispatcher for the local county police dispatch. Gives direction better than someone that has seen where they have been. He is also a musician with a recording studio. I think you will like it. 
www.pcroradio.com
Scroll down to Listen Live and Click


----------

